# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  X10 xe duyên cùng Android, trai tài gái sắc.

## BichNgoc101

Khi Google tuyên bố về sự ra đời của Android, hệ điều hành mở đầy tiềm năng cho ĐTDD, tất cả mọi sự chú ý đều dồn về họ, hy vọng vào một cuộc cách mạng mới về hệ điều hành và ứng dụng trong hệ thống smartphone vốn đầy hứa hẹn nhưng cũng vô cùng thử thách với sự tham gia của các OS của các nhà phát triển khác như Symbian, RIM, Mac OS X…. Tuy mới chỉ ra mắt nhưng Android ngày càng thể hiện được thế mạnh của mình, hệ điều hành non trẻ này bắt đầu thu hút được sự chú ý của các hãng sản xuất điện thoại lớn và được người dùng chấp nhận, rất nhiều mẫu smartphone như HTC HD2, Dream, Hero, Magic,…Motorola Droid, Dell Aero, Nexus One…chạy trên nền Android và con số chắc chắn còn sẽ còn gia tăng trong tương lai. Nắm bắt được xu thế này, Sony ericsson đã xe duyên Android cùng mẫu smartphone cao cấp mới X10 của mình, một chiếc ĐT siêu mạnh kết hợp cùng hệ điều hành tiềm năng nhất hiện nay, chúng ta hãy cùng nghiên cứu chiếc ĐT cực « hot « này nào.

...Mẫu mã sang trọng, quyến rũ... 

....giao diện cá tính...

......Ứng dụng không thể tuyệt vời hơn. 
Nguồn tinhte.com
một số thông số nổi bật khác của máy:
Kích thước: 119 x 63 x 13 mm, nặng 135 gram.
Hệ điều hành: Android 1.6 (Donut) sẽ nâng cấp lên bản 2.x vào nửa cuối năm nay.
Kết nối: 3G/HSDPA, HSUPA, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth với A2DP, GPS với A-GPS.
Màn hình: 4 inch, 65 nghìn màu, độ phân giải 854 x 480 pixel, cảm ứng điện dung.
Bộ nhớ: 1GB, RAM 384MB, khe cắm thẻ microSD, đi kèm thẻ nhớ 8GB.
Vi xử lý: Qualcomm QSD8250 Snapdragon 1 GHz. 
Camera: 8 Megapixel với chế độ tự động lấy nét, đèn LED, chế độ nhận dạng khuôn mặt, lấy nét điểm, quay video WVGA (800 x 480 pixel), 30 hình/giây.
Giao diện: Sony Ericsson Timescape và Mediascape, chế độ xoay màn hình.

----------

